# file:, http:, ftp: - aber was bedeutet its:?



## goela (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen. Ich möchte gerne wissen, was "its:" beim Internet-Explorer in einer URL bedeutet.

Hintergrund: Ich muss eine kompilierte Hilfe im IE darstellen. Für den aufruf muss ich "its:" vor die URL schreiben, dass die Hilfe im Explorer dargestellt wird. Mache ich das nicht, wird die exteren Hilfe aufgerufen und dort die Hilfe dargestellt.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Oktober 2003)

Sieh mal hier:
http://www.commando.de/glossar/gloss-i.htm#ITS

Ich hoffe, das ist das, was Du meintest.


----------

